# Officer Down: William McClendon - [Oklahoma City, Oklahoma]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/03/2006
*Okla. trooper, trucker killed in highway crash*

*Officer Down: William McClendon *- [Oklahoma City, Oklahoma]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 37
*Additional Info:* Trooper William McClendon had served with the Oklahoma Highway Patrol for 8 years. He is survived by his wife and three children. 
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* McClendon was killed in an automobile collision. *Date of Incident:* October 1, 2006

*Okla. trooper, trucker killed in highway crash*
The Associated Press
CLAREMORE, Okla. - A state trooper's vehicle and a tractor-trailer rig collided on a northeastern Oklahoma turnpike, killing both drivers and tying up traffic for hours, authorities said.
Trooper William McClendon, 37, of Mounds, was responding to a call for assistance at the time of the Sunday afternoon crash, said Kera Philippi, a spokeswoman for the Oklahoma Highway Patrol. He was pronounced dead at the scene, she said.
The tractor-trailer driver, a 25-year-old man from Columbus, Ohio, died at St. John Medical Center in Tulsa about an hour and a half after the crash, Philippi said. She declined to release his name, saying troopers hadn't contacted the truck driver's family and employer.
The truck driver was not wearing a seat belt and was thrown from the rig, investigators said.
The crash occurred on the Will Rogers Turnpike, a section of Interstate 44 that connects Tulsa with southwestern Missouri.
McClendon was a trooper for eight years. He was married and had three children ages 17, 13 and 10.
The turnpike's eastbound lanes were shut down following the collision, with one lane reopening about seven hours after the crash, which happened just after 1 p.m., Philippi said. Aerial photographs showed the truck's trailer on its side blocking the eastbound lanes.
The truck was hauling bottled beverages.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

